# Austellerparty 2010



## Sunay´swrathbringer (9. April 2010)

Austellerparty 2010

Die Ausstellerparty findet am Samstag 17.04. ab 20h im Outdoorbereich (Mittelaltermarkt) statt. Alle Austeller sind auf diese Party kostenlos eingeladen...

Der RPC Fantasy Award wird hier ab 21h Uhr den Gewinnern überreicht. 

Wir freuen uns auf interessante Gespräche und eine fantastische Partynacht!


Quelle rpcgermany.de




jetzt meine frage dazu weis einer wieviel eintritt das kostet oder wenn man eine dauerkarte hat ob man da so rein kommt?

und natürlich Pary on!!!!


----------

